# How well Do You Know Baseball ?



## tsaw

So you  think you know baseball?









OK,  read me the score…








Give                  up?



Scroll                  down, Rookie!


















It’s                  5 to 4, bottom of the fifth, one out, and nobody on.**


----------



## muleman RIP

Good one! I admit the one out distracted me.


----------

